# debunking the long held belief...



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

that a fish's stomach is only as big as its eye.



kole tang went from qt to dt last weekend. finally got a decent pic. hard to do since he never stops moving!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

That saying certainly is a myth. The yellow eye looks really good, I know I love mine, definitely a helpful guy to have around. I hate it when my fish prop themselves on my circ pumps, it just scares me sometimes.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone who's ever filleted a fish knows that's a myth. I've even dissected a tetra to prove it.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

that is one of the favorite perches of both of my hawkfish. i used to worry about it but i think a strong, healthy fish is in very minimal danger of getting stuck.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I know I know...It still bugs me. My blennies perch off and on and I just wish they found a rock or something. Good looking pair of Long noses there, is that the front of the tank were they can watch you,Just waiting?They sure are not camera shy either.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

LOL yup, right front corner. they are pretty much always together, sometimes they perch on a particular rock. i keep waiting for some spawning behavior, i see them doing a dance about every night. heck, i'm not even sure it's a pair but i can hope, right? 

they are just the opposite of camera shy. i've NEVER had trouble get a picture of them!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

One day I will take the risk and snag another hawk but right now I am to chicken. I bet you do have a pair, just give them time.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

how big is your tank? mine is 75g. i combined 2 biocubes when i upgraded back in april. the first hawfish (lighter colored one) i've had for about 8 months. i was at the lfs a couple of months ago and saw the other one. it's coloring is a bit unusual, much darker than it's partner. it was also much smaller. i did some research, asked a few people and decided to pull the trigger. it has almost caught up in size and has kept it's dark coloring. when i moved him from qt to dt, i used one of those net breeders for live bearing fresh water fish, put it in the big tank and kept him in it for several hours. once the first hawk stopped paying any attention to it, i released it and they have been besties ever since.

i say go for it! their behavior together is both fun and fascinating to watch. if they do separate, like during feeding when they are chasing food around, as soon as they are done eating, they seek each other out and stay together. i've heard that they have spawned in captivity although the young have never been raised successfully. when my actinics come on at night is when i see them dancing.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a few tanks but the hawk fish I really want a mate for is my redspotted hawk and he is in a 40 breeder. I will certainly try out the breeder box when I find one I like.Would beat catching him out if things did not work out.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

this is the one i have...


it's all plastic/netting, no metal parts. it's probably about 6-7" square, plenty of room for a smallish fish for a few hours, maybe even a day or two if necessary. i used it when i added my mccosker's wrasse, too.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have yet to see one without the little metal tabs but I will check my Local Fish Store next time I am in.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

dunno about fish, but my eyes are bigger than my stomach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> I have yet to see one without the little metal tabs but I will check my Local Fish Store next time I am in.


here's the one i have. found it at my lfs.
Penn-Plax Deluxe Net Breeder



Mikaila31 said:


> dunno about fish, but my eyes are bigger than my stomach.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




would you like a piece of this cheesecake i'm about to indulge in? ;-)


----------

